# Should I insulate this void?



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Going to be doing electrical and insulation this evening and I was wondering about this void that is the depth of a 2x4.

Should I fill it with insulation as well or just leave it empty? Something is telling me leaving it empty is not a good idea.

Any ideas? Here's a pic.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would use rigid foam board there; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rol-for-new-residential-buildings?full_view=1
Because; http://www.quadlock.com/technical_library/bulletins/R-ETRO_Value_of_Basement_Insulation.pdf

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes.

Rigid board would be great on the walls.


----------

